

Jeff Bezos Disses Google's Famous Perks - BobMarz
http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-on-googles-perks-2014-12

======
DigitalSea
Amenities and perks aside, I have met and know of people who have or still
work at Amazon and I can tell you that it doesn't sound like that great of a
place to work. Sure, the work might be interesting and diverse, but the
environment is notoriously harsh and strict. Did it ever occur to Bezos that
the perks that Google offer its employees actually means people are more
inclined to stay back at work later than other jobs? I mean Google have
restaurants, massage therapists, on-site doctors, post office and more. It is
all superficial stuff, but also means people are less likely to leave as
everything is there for them already.

I don't condone long working hours in tech, but at least Google actually make
an effort to make it less stressful for those who choose to stay back and work
later hours. And calling being able to walk in Seattle a perk is a joke. I am
currently in Seattle and the constant rain for about 9 months of the year is
not a perk, especially at present the roads are littered with ice and light
snow.

